# Are there any tutorials of making N scale buildings



## DJG2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

ok so i was wondering if there are any good tutorials out there on making a good homemade train scenery building becuase buying one is to much $$ so are there any good tutorials, possibly a good looking one.

thanks -josh


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We've discussed these guys on the forum a couple of times ... paper-based (or card stock, really) models, fitted out with trim. Cheap. Quite nice looking, if done well ...

http://www.scalemodelplans.com/

TJ


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

I picked up a DVD by Miles Hale called Constructing DPM Building Kits. Excellent tutorials on readily available kits. Appropriate for any scale. There are probably videos on the ModelRailroader magazine website as well. Search YouTube and Google.
~Hap


----------

